# Two new puppies!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Last night I was browsing and came across this little baby....

Isn't she beautiful!!! I couldn't believe how gorgeous she was so I showed my husband and he told me to have a serious think about it and if I decide I want her then we could get her. So I had a think, weighed up the pros and cons and found that I just had to get her. So anyway last night we drove a couple of hours to view the litter and put our deposit down. I've decided on the name pixie for her. She is ready to come to her new home in 3 weeks time. So she will be coming about a week after Gucci comes (new lilac and tan puppy) 
Any advice on having two new puppies at the same time? As I will have 3 girls some advice from you guys would be great  so this will be what I'm going to have in three weeks time:

Millie


Gucci


Pixie


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Congrats! What a gorgeous bunch of girls you will have. My Two oldest were pups together. I had my first one just barely 2 months before bringing in another. I love that they got to grow up together and were only a couple months apart in age. You've already raised one beautiful pup, you'll have no prob raising the other two. At least you'll have Gucci for a week, before Pixie comes home. This way you can get a feel for her personality.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Congrats! What a gorgeous bunch of girls you will have. My Two oldest were pups together. I had my first one just barely 2 months before bringing in another. I love that they got to grow up together and were only a couple months apart in age. You've already raised one beautiful pup, you'll have no prob raising the other two. At least you'll have Gucci for a week, before Pixie comes home. This way you can get a feel for her personality.


Yeah your right defo!  it was a very spur on the moment decision, but I couldn't be happier! I think it will be great having three. Also can you recommend a site that sells Susan lanci that ships to the UK? X


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah your right defo!  it was a very spur on the moment decision, but I couldn't be happier! I think it will be great having three. Also can you recommend a site that sells Susan lanci that ships to the UK? X




Well puppy fever can be very contagious lol. Especially with so many of our members bringing home new bundles of joy, and several of us already having multi chi households. If I only had one chi as a member on here, I'd end up with one or two more too 😆😂😂! Just make sure you're doing it for the right reasons, and ready to take on full responsibility as a 3 chi household. Be careful! 3 chi's made me get 4! Lol. I loved having 3, but 4 really rounded things out for me. And if I hadn't gotten a 4th, I would have my Ava :-(, and my pack just wouldn't be the same without her. 
I am not sure. You can check doggie couture shop. Glamour mutt, G W Little. Or maybe even Funnyfur? You can always check ebay for SL ️collars too.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah your right defo!
> ...


It is contagious haha, but yeah I did have to have a serious think about getting her as it is a big deal. I also realise having three is a lot more responsibility than having one! I can't wait, I just hope they all get along. Have you ever had any issues between your chis?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OHhhhh, how exciting !!!! Congratulations . And , I Love the name Pixie !!! My first 2 where littermates ( Minnie and Tootsie ) . they now have a very special bond. I think its great having 2 puppies at a time. they will have eachother to play with. Minnie and Toots used to play constantly. 
Ellie didn't have a puppy to play with but her 3 sisters still take turns playing with her but its not the same as having 2 puppies.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

You are nuts woman!! Curtis in a house with 4 girls god love him 
Pixie is beautiful, Love the all blacks itll be a great contrast agaisnt mills and gucci!
I was tempted to get another from Neevas litter last girl left but Neeva is wayyyy to crazy I'm at my wits end with the two of them never mind 3 ha! Maybe in a few months. Its like an addiction!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Boy!!! I'd have a pen that could get in three little beds, and a BIG pee pad!!! Of course, they probably will sleep all curled up together! Just remember that they are all babies, and things will get better as time goes by!! Good luck with them!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> OHhhhh, how exciting !!!! Congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the name pixie came to me straight away when I went to see her she's titchy! 
I love the names Minnie and tootsie, also I hope mine all become as close as your two! I hope millie likes them, have your ever had any issues getting along?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> You are nuts woman!! Curtis in a house with 4 girls god love him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know haha I'm chi crazy  Curtis will be done in bless him! I think the all blacks are rare in the UK, she is the first one I've seen! How is Neeva behaving at the moment? And are pabs and Neeva still getting on well?
I will have to draw the line at three though I'm not sure I'd be able to cope with another


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Oh Boy!!! I'd have a pen that could get in three little beds, and a BIG pee pad!!! Of course, they probably will sleep all curled up together! Just remember that they are all babies, and things will get better as time goes by!! Good luck with them!


Yeah the pen is a good idea  I've ordered three crates so they can have their own space if they want it. I will and Thankyou sweetie  how many do you have?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I had litter siblings, and tbh raising two pups is just as easy as one for the most part.
You have to be really careful to socialise them separately, so it helps if there are two of you working on them. If they are always together you will run into behavioural problems down the line (look up 'litter mate syndrome' they don't have to actually be litter mates to be affected)
As long as you put a lot of time into making them confident when alone you will be fine


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I had litter siblings, and tbh raising two pups is just as easy as one for the most part.
> You have to be really careful to socialise them separately, so it helps if there are two of you working on them. If they are always together you will run into behavioural problems down the line (look up 'litter mate syndrome' they don't have to actually be litter mates to be affected)
> As long as you put a lot of time into making them confident when alone you will be fine


That's great advice! Good to know Thankyou I will research the syndrome now as I've never actually heard of this. Me and my husband will be equally involved so will defiantly be able to separately focus on socialising them both


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my gosh Pixie is absolutely adorable! I love her! I can see why you couldn't resist. They are both gorgeous, but I have a weakness for black chihuahuas.  

As for advice, I've never had two young puppies together, but "good luck" comes to mind. lol I think you're going to have a lot of fun though!  My Rocky and Lilo are almost the same age and when we got Rocky, they were still puppies (8 months old). The good thing is they learned a lot form each other so I didn't find it too hard to train 2 dogs at the same time. If one understood something first, the other imitated it. Of course it's not the same as very young puppies though.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Aaaaaah! They are beyond cute. I love the name Pixie. If I had met Piper before naming her it would have been Pixie, because that's what she is!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Congrats! I know your so excited! Both of your soon to be new additions are so cute! I really love the name Pixie too!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Oh my gosh Pixie is absolutely adorable! I love her! I can see why you couldn't resist. They are both gorgeous, but I have a weakness for black chihuahuas.
> 
> As for advice, I've never had two young puppies together, but "good luck" comes to mind. lol I think you're going to have a lot of fun though!  My Rocky and Lilo are almost the same age and when we got Rocky, they were still puppies (8 months old). The good thing is they learned a lot form each other so I didn't find it too hard to train 2 dogs at the same time. If one understood something first, the other imitated it. Of course it's not the same as very young puppies though.


she is so small she only weighs 260 grams! she is 6 weeks old  I also have a weakness for black chis she reminds me of toothless from the movie how to train your dragon! I think its gunna be crazy having three chis, never ever did I think id end up with three I surprised myself even getting two! its nice how yours learnt from eachother.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

zellko said:


> Aaaaaah! They are beyond cute. I love the name Pixie. If I had met Piper before naming her it would have been Pixie, because that's what she is!


hehe it reminds me of a little fairy! her pedigree name has to begin with lady as that's the breeders theme and so I am going to choose something that relates to her colour so maybe chose something like lady of the night or lady at midnight


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

April0684 said:


> Congrats! I know your so excited! Both of your soon to be new additions are so cute! I really love the name Pixie too!


I think its going to go well with my other names, I can see myself shouting ''mills, gooch, pixxx!!!'' haha!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Can't wait for you to get those little darlings home!❤


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Yeah the name pixie came to me straight away when I went to see her she's titchy!
> I love the names Minnie and tootsie, also I hope mine all become as close as your two! I hope millie likes them, have your ever had any issues getting along?


thank you. I named Minnie after Minnie mouse cause she's black and white , and I named Tootsie after the candy Tootsie Roll cause she's chocolate . 

No, I never had any issues with getting along. I did however really try to make it a point to pay extra special attention to the ones I already had so they wouldn't be jealous of the new one. and I tried to make them feel like it was more there dog than my new dog. there new sister . maybe I was just lucky but every time I added a new dog ... they were always accepted with no problem .


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Jessicashield said:


> hehe it reminds me of a little fairy! her pedigree name has to begin with lady as that's the breeders theme and so I am going to choose something that relates to her colour so maybe chose something like lady of the night or lady at midnight


Errr, do you know what 'Lady of the night' is a euphemism for?!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> thank you. I named Minnie after Minnie mouse cause she's black and white , and I named Tootsie after the candy Tootsie Roll cause she's chocolate .
> 
> No, I never had any issues with getting along. I did however really try to make it a point to pay extra special attention to the ones I already had so they wouldn't be jealous of the new one. and I tried to make them feel like it was more there dog than my new dog. there new sister . maybe I was just lucky but every time I added a new dog ... they were always accepted with no problem .


love it that shes like Minnie mouse, shes gorgeous love her markings  
its great that yours accepted the changes with no problems. I have been telling millie shes got two new sisters coming and showing her the photos of them haha, Curtis just looks at me like '' WOW -_- you crazy woman'' 
I will make sure to pay extra attention to millie so she doesn't become jealous. im hoping she will mother the pups and be very careful with them x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Errr, do you know what 'Lady of the night' is a euphemism for?!


omg no, what does it mean?!?!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is a polite way of describing a prostitute lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Errr, do you know what 'Lady of the night' is a euphemism for?!



OMG just googled it! wow im so embarrassed! how didn't I realise that im so stupid haha! I even text the breeder with this idea, no wonder she hasn't text me back hahah!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

LOL! :laughing5::laughing5::laughing5:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> LOL!


Hahahah!! Thank you for pointing that out! Imagine if i never realised!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehe. glad you didn't pick the name Lady of the night .

** I read that you are trying to find an online boutique that ships to the UK. if you cant find one or the shipping price is way too expensive... and if you'd like... at the next good DC sale ... you can make a purchase for 75 dollars and get free shipping and have it sent to me and I would be happy to forward it to you for whatever the shipping price is that the post office here charges. 

I have done this a bunch of times for people on here. I don't like doing it a lot but once in awhile , I don't mind ... Melissa from Doggie couture shop knows me and she has forwarded things to me from a bunch of people on here that live in Canada, UK, France, and probably other countries I cant remember now. 
so, let me know if you want me to do this for you ... I don't mind and it will probably save you a bunch of money


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> hehe. glad you didn't pick the name Lady of the night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh that would be great that's really nice of you Thankyou very much! I will have a look on that website now. Could you send me the link please?


----------



## Skippy (Mar 24, 2015)

So cute! I wish I could have a pack of chis.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Skippy said:


> So cute! I wish I could have a pack of chis.


How many do you have? I got my first this February, and after I joined this forum I've became a chi addict! X


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Ahh that would be great that's really nice of you Thankyou very much! I will have a look on that website now. Could you send me the link please?


your welcome. I would be happy to help you out  . 

here's the link ... there is no sale going on right now but she does have them a lot. so, if you waited to order ... there would probably be a 35% off sale .

if you look on the left and scroll down to Shop by Designer... you can click on susan lanci 

** anything lightweight , like any collar, harness, leash, dog clothes , ect... would be good for me to ship to you in the UK. heavy things like dog carriers cost a lot to ship so its not worth the postage you would pay

Designer small dog clothes | Luxury pet boutique online


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh that would be great that's really nice of you Thankyou very much! I will have a look on that website now. Could you send me the link please?
> ...


You are a star  Thankyou sweetie! I have look at the shipping and it would be $25 if I was to buy a collar. How much do you think it would cost if you shipped it?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Skippy said:


> So cute! I wish I could have a pack of chis.


You can have mine lol!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> You are a star  Thankyou sweetie! I have look at the shipping and it would be $25 if I was to buy a collar. How much do you think it would cost if you shipped it?


if you place an order at doggie couture and have them send to me and its less than 75.00 , there will be a shipping fee added on . ( so, i'm just making sure you know that ... ). 

also, i'm not sure you saw this, but if you chose not to wait for the really good sale like 35% off... there should be one all the time for 25% off . ( just making sure you knew that ... I think there is a code on the main page )

I can price the cost of a SL collar to the UK tomorrow and let you know... I have a few of them here for Ellie and it will give you an idea. 

also, just wanted you to know that susan lanci does take a while to receive. everything is made to order , so , it takes longer than other things... just wanted you to know that so you weren't expecting to receive it right away. but, once I get it .. I can mail it right out to you and it shouldn't take too long for you to receive


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > You are a star
> ...


I will personally message you and we can discuss it. Thanks so much!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought of the name Jessica's Midnight Lady?? Then you'd have your name and the breeders requirement. Or Pixie's midnight lady??


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

susan davis said:


> I thought of the name Jessica's Midnight Lady?? Then you'd have your name and the breeders requirement. Or Pixie's midnight lady??


They're both good ideas Thankyou for the suggestions


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations Jessica!! They are both stunning. Mia and Raisin were litter mates, I can give you a few experiences. I will tell you the hardest issue for us was potty training. 
Taking them outside to go was a struggle. One would go and the other wouldn't, of course with poopies in addition to urinating I was making trips outside constantly. Very small young puppies take a while to get on a schedule. I used pads also but I think that confused them at first.
Have lots of toys and chew toys, they will always want what the other has. I had three of everything and that did not matter!!
I started walking both together from the get go, when we added Lily we walk all three together. It works really well.
So happy for you, it is just three times the joy, Millie will have so much fun!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Congratulations Jessica!! They are both stunning. Mia and Raisin were litter mates, I can give you a few experiences. I will tell you the hardest issue for us was potty training.
> Taking them outside to go was a struggle. One would go and the other wouldn't, of course with poopies in addition to urinating I was making trips outside constantly. Very small young puppies take a while to get on a schedule. I used pads also but I think that confused them at first.
> Have lots of toys and chew toys, they will always want what the other has. I had three of everything and that did not matter!!
> I started walking both together from the get go, when we added Lily we walk all three together. It works really well.
> So happy for you, it is just three times the joy, Millie will have so much fun!


Thankyou  with millie she picked it up really quickly! I was impressed o crate trained her and used puppy pads and the fake grass and it worked great for me. So I honk I'm going to take this approach again and hopefully it won't be too tricky.
I can imagine haha, I bet there will be loads of toys yet they will all want the same one! When you walk three do you use two leads with a coupler or three seperate leads? X


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> hehe it reminds me of a little fairy! her pedigree name has to begin with lady as that's the breeders theme and so I am going to choose something that relates to her colour so maybe chose something like lady of the night or lady at midnight


Lady's registered name is Aero's Lady of the Night! How about just naming her Lady!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Jessica, your babies are absolutely drop dead gorgeous!!!! I could just snuggle and cuddle all day! I have to say Millie's face makes me swoon!! I could just sit and stare at her. The only advice I think I can offer is consistency, consistency, consistency. They thrive on it! Also, understanding that dogs really don't have ulterior motives. If you can always set them up to succeed (ex. potty training, chewing things, crying/whining)--reward and praise good behavior and IGNORE bad behavior (if you think they understand punishment for bad behavior, all they understand is that they got attention for something), it will be tough in the short run, but oh so good in the long run! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > hehe it reminds me of a little fairy! her pedigree name has to begin with lady as that's the breeders theme and so I am going to choose something that relates to her colour so maybe chose something like lady of the night or lady at midnight
> ...


Well the woman that owns them has all the girls in her line named lady something and then all the males named king something so I need to have something specific to pixie after the word lady x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

lulu'smom said:


> Jessica, your babies are absolutely drop dead gorgeous!!!! I could just snuggle and cuddle all day! I have to say Millie's face makes me swoon!! I could just sit and stare at her. The only advice I think I can offer is consistency, consistency, consistency. They thrive on it! Also, understanding that dogs really don't have ulterior motives. If you can always set them up to succeed (ex. potty training, chewing things, crying/whining)--reward and praise good behavior and IGNORE bad behavior (if you think they understand punishment for bad behavior, all they understand is that they got attention for something), it will be tough in the short run, but oh so good in the long run! Congratulations!!!!


Aw Thankyou! I'm very excited for millie to get her new sisters, hopefully she will benefit from their company! I do just sit and stare at her haha, she stares back at me like 'mam, what are you looking at!?' 
That's great advice I will be sure to take this onboard


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Awww, she is sooo adorable. It sounds like you're going to have quite the handful with raising two puppies at the same time! Good luck .


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

CuddlesMom said:


> Awww, she is sooo adorable. It sounds like you're going to have quite the handful with raising two puppies at the same time! Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep your certainly right! Thankyou  wish me all the luck you can haha!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

As for walking all of them together....I do it always. I have uses those split ring leashes, they worked. I have gone back to the individual 6 ft. LEATHER leashes. They don't tangle, generally and I can separate if needed, quickly. Sometimes you encounter other dogs, children or people. My dogs are very social, however there are times when they don't want to be as social as their other sisters. That is why I went back to the individual leashes. It was a learning experience.
I used those flexi leashes with Raisin & Mia with good success, they did NOT work at all with three. It was a disaster waiting to happen.
Good luck, you will figure it out and do what works for all of you!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> As for walking all of them together....I do it always. I have uses those split ring leashes, they worked. I have gone back to the individual 6 ft. LEATHER leashes. They don't tangle, generally and I can separate if needed, quickly. Sometimes you encounter other dogs, children or people. My dogs are very social, however there are times when they don't want to be as social as their other sisters. That is why I went back to the individual leashes. It was a learning experience.
> I used those flexi leashes with Raisin & Mia with good success, they did NOT work at all with three. It was a disaster waiting to happen.
> Good luck, you will figure it out and do what works for all of you!


I was planning on getting three separate retractable ones although ive just realised by reading your comment that theyre likely to tangle... what I may do is use 3 retractables when my hubby is walking them with me and then one of us can walk one and the other can walk two. however if its just me I will just have to get a coupler and use leather leashes I think... but as you say I will figure out what works for me :toothy8:


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

I recently added a third chi puppy to our family, my two chis r seniors 11 & 15 yrs old. I almost adopted another chi puppy, but stopped myself. Eventually I might get another one, but going give myself time to bond w/Sandy while we go to puppy preschool & kindergarten obedience classes and lots of socialization too. We did that with our first chi 15 yrs old and he loves people, everyone who meets him are surprised he's a chi. Thankful to read there are others out there who love there chis as much as I do.


----------

